# Agility record keeping app on iPhone



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Dog Agility iLog | More than just a record book!

I am curious if anyone here is using this app or not. Anyone?
I'm considering writing such an app for the andriod system, but haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You should go ahead and see how it looks! Since I constantly lose track of the legs/scores/levels............ I need the App PLUS a human to keep track for me!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I was more interested if anyone had any personal experience with the app I mentioned. From a user interface perspective (I'm a UI software engineer) there are some oddities. I wondered if people liked or disliked them... I might go ahead with the app. Andriod uses Java, and while I write in C#, I took Java classes in college. They are _very_ similar languages.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You should go ahead and see how it looks! Since I constantly lose track of the legs/scores/levels............ I need the App PLUS a human to keep track for me!


DITTO to this......  I just asked not to long ago on a board if AKC had any nice printable charts to help. Notta.....  I have a droid. Would like a paper copy tho. You are so talented Willy, you can do it & share....


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Why the sarcastic smiley?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

LuvourGSDs said:


> DITTO to this......  I just asked not to long ago on a board if AKC had any nice printable charts to help. Notta.....  I have a droid. Would like a paper copy tho. You are so talented Willy, you can do it & share....


Hmmm... I wonder if a driod phone can connect to a printer... Never considered this option!

[EDIT]- here's an app that allows you to print photos directly to a wireless HP printer. Sweet! There is potential here! http://www.androlib.com/android.application.com-hp-android-print-jmCzx.aspx


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I looked it up. The reviews aren't that great and it's $24.99! Makes me want to learn how to make my own apps. I need one for keeping track of all my dog events.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Don't know how technical you are, BlackPuppy, but did you notice the simplicity in the architecture of that app I linked to. It's nothing more than a "dog record" that is associated to an "event record." Talk about basic...

I don't see any reason that you couldn't have defined event record _types_ such that you could add an agility event, SchH event, rally event, whatever you want. In the end- it's nothing more than data. There isn't a crazy UI or anything here...

Hmmm you guys are inspiring me a bit. Too bad I have *so little time* to play around with this.

[EDIT]- and even cooler- I don't see any reason that you couldn't allow the user to create their _own_ event type to be reused...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

The only issue I have, and the reason I started this thread in the first place- I can't imagine anyone would actually _want_ to do data entry on their phone... Would you guys really want to stand there at the results table entering rows of data? That's specifically the area I see this sort of thing falling flat.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Good point on the data entry. I took my Ipod Touch to use as a computer in Europe. It was annoying to type on it. I'm not used to texting or anything like that. Though, I was getting pretty fast on it towards the end. Just not as fast as having a nice keyboard.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I use this book:

Clean Run: Agility Competition Recordbook

Actually, I need to order a new one, right now his Q's are getting recorded on index cards.

I would love an app for my Droid! A free app! I can't comment on the app you posted, sorry.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I have that book but can't imagine actually filling it up! You must compete a lot!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Actually, it looks like the Calendar is good enough for my dog events tracking.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

BlackPuppy said:


> Good point on the data entry. I took my Ipod Touch to use as a computer in Europe. It was annoying to type on it. I'm not used to texting or anything like that. Though, I was getting pretty fast on it towards the end. Just not as fast as having a nice keyboard.


Exactly. I was thinking about this situation actually. In the iPhone app I posted a video to- each data entry field requires you to "move the screen right" which I believe is an "iPhone-esk" requirement. It seems totally unnatural though, and seems like it would take a LONG time to enter data. In thinking about that issue on an Andriod phone though, I couldn't help but consider the method used when entering a contact.

For all you droid users- go to your contacts and hit the "+" button to add a new contact. Notice the "next" button at the bottom-right of the on screen keyboard? That button shifts the focus to the next field- and it makes data entry very fast. It even switches between a standard keyboard and a number pad based on the field type. I think using something like this could really solve the issue of "fast data entry."

I know those "spinner" widgets he used in the video to enter numbers look insanely slow.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

I never thought about a record-keeping app - I doubt I would use one, but I have toyed with the idea of creating a lightweight and inexpensive course designer app. Unfortunately, I have no time and I was never a very gifted programmer.


----------

